# New Arrival



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

ok i give in :wallbash: lol so for the time being here's the link if that's ok.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

diddy said:


> ok i give in :wallbash: lol so for the time being here's the link if that's ok.


{IMG}







{/IMG}


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

lol simples nice watch buy the way


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

So where did I go wrong with my attempt?


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

you need to use [im g] url here [/im g] with out spaces aswell

you used the wrong brackets gaz {}

close though


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

if only we knew lol lol


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

another of mine gone to a good home.

two more that were once mine on the sale forum also, funny how watches get around init.


----------

